# Bubbles coming off my watersprite



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have bubbles coming off my watersprite. Real tiny bubbles with a few big bubbles on various leaves. Is this normal?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats - you've got pearling....


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah! I guess........that is good right? How come my other plants arent doing this. (anacharis, crypt Und., Vals, java fern)

Edit: My crypt is doing it too so I hope thats good.
Gonna have to read up on pearling.

I normally cant grow anything. I kill Algae!


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

some plants pearl more than other like a crypt or sword pearls alot compared to a anacharis that you ever hardly ever see pearl.my wisteria got big in the last 3 weeks its constantley pearling on the diffrent shoots and i get a occasional burp out of the center pearling is a good thing :lol:


----------

